# Youngest Age?



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

what's the youngest age you guys have bred or known someone to have bred rbp? all i know is not less than a year of age? 12 to 18months?


----------



## JeanJacque (Jan 24, 2014)

For bred is best 15cm, not use month is hard know big size is best


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never successfully had that happen. the youngest ive known was around 4-5 inches in length. about a year old


----------

